# Oak framed man cave



## Mark Chandler (Nov 7, 2011)

Funds have finally permitted me to build myself somewhere to keep my toys :thumb: little digger and dumper collected from eBay over the last couple of years.

So location identified next to the house and oak framed barn ordered, the largest I can get away with is 4m x 6m


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

They look smart, don't mind me asking what sort of money are you looking at?


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

More of a man gazebo


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Looks good mate, is that green oak?

I've seen a few of these on jobs and they really do look lovely. Can't beat Oak imo. Just a shame it twists & buckles so much but on something like your building there twists, cracks etc just add character.

What's your plans for finishing the oak our are you leaving it bare?


----------



## Mark Chandler (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for your interest, the basic frame (green oak) and roof structure (soft wood) will be £2,900 + VAT delivered, I am very local.

It will become a shed as I plan to skin in Douglas fir planking, I have not been quoted for this yet.

The base is working out to be quite a bit, I have poured 4m of concrete as a foundation, then bricks and type1 to infill is already around £600 with another 5m of concrete to go 

I have also had to dig out an old pond, clear brambles and rubbish and cut down a dead tree, it's taking longer than anticipated.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Who is the supplier of the oak frame kit?


----------



## Mark Chandler (Nov 7, 2011)

Hello, here's David's web site

http://shireoak.net/gazebos/4541081811

Poured the slab yesterday, finished just before the rain started 5.5 jumbo bags fed through my mini mixer, felt pretty tired halfway through a very long day.


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Well that's a lot better priced than I thought they were 
If I build/renovate my next place then the workshop would be out back and one of those in the drive for the daily!


----------



## Mark Chandler (Nov 7, 2011)

Shed coming along nicely now


----------



## Mark Chandler (Nov 7, 2011)

Then with roof


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

Looking good! Love oak buildings!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

£3000 shed! Awesome!!!!


----------



## Mark Chandler (Nov 7, 2011)

It will spin out at nearer £5000 when you add the base and roof tiles, but will still be a nice place, lovely and lofty inside, it feels huge


----------



## kwaka jack (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow, looming very smart


----------



## Paul08 (Jun 1, 2014)

That looks really great! I will be keeping an eye on this topic!


----------



## Mark Chandler (Nov 7, 2011)

Bit more work on the shed, I have added a bit of block paving to the right, rendered the brick wall, hung some second hand oak doors and felt and batterned the roof. Now to get tiling!


----------



## Mark Chandler (Nov 7, 2011)

Rendered, hard work but I got it reasonably flat by drawing a long board across the surface to highlight the high and low points


----------



## Mark Chandler (Nov 7, 2011)

Battened, I tried to do this with maths, in the end marked out the distance on a bit of board then cut a gauge and experimented until the spacing was correct.


----------



## T.C (Sep 1, 2014)

A great alternative to a garage!

So much more room and fresh air.


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

This is exactly what I would like to have, love the style of the oak framed buildings, and adapting a standard size one like you have done is a great idea. Now just to sell my current house, and find one with space to build one of these.


----------



## Mark Chandler (Nov 7, 2011)

More work on the shed

Clay tiles finished, just need to cement the edge tiles now, never done any roofing before, it's not hard so give it a go.

Also waterproofed the sides ready for feather edge scots pine


----------



## kev1609 (Sep 19, 2011)

Looking good
Any updates?


----------



## Mark Chandler (Nov 7, 2011)

Hello Kev, I have just about finished it now, just needs guttering a bit of rendering and cresote for this year, next year will be screed and tiles.

This is the front, I purchased some second hand laminated glass sheets off eBay for £60, could not score and snap so used a 4.5" angle grinder with a diamond tipped blade, £6.95 from screwfix


----------



## Mark Chandler (Nov 7, 2011)

And the rear, the whole face is glazed as it looks over my garden

The light within the shed is fantastic, and because of the height it feels like a swimming pool without the pool.

Next year I will build a patio which will be level with the entrance at this end, it settles it into the ground, I will also get something to strip the oak doors to make it all match up.

It's been a long journey, i'll get some interior shots another day.

Total cost, we stopped adding up, the oak beading to seal the windows was £150 but I guess it has worked out at around £6,500 all told and has been a lot of work apart from having the frame erected by me, it's not hard to do.

Cheers Mark


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

that looks ace David.


----------



## jackssc (Oct 14, 2014)

Looking good mate!


----------

